# Moving on



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

The bags are almost fully packed and the adrenaline pumping more than ever. On Wednesday I'll be leaving for Pennsylvania, and heading to Villanova University for 2 days of freshman orientation. I'm excited to start school and finally study classes that interest me and make new friends. SAS has helped me loads. It has picked me up when I wanted to give up and it has provided me with inciteful information, which I'll forever cherish. Beyond all that, though, I've made friends on here. We may not consider each other friends, but we are. We gather here, not to talk about fake, petty, matieral issues, but to spill our hearts and help each other :cry. The main purpose of friendship is to be able to count on someone to help you in a time of need. If I had a question about my medication, Noca or UltraShy had probably tried it and definitely had some sort of opinionated response. And then Caedmon, and Korey, and I would probably have more input to throw into that response, until we have a 4 page thread discussing the difference in half-life to the nearest second. Oh goodness. :lol And if I needed advice with CBT, then yeah_yeah_yeah knew exactly where to guide me. While me and BeNice tried to convince the entire population at SAS that everyone should be smoking marijuana :boogie. MilleniumMan has helped me loads, too. Your positivity and bright demeanor can always bring anyone up from a bad day :yes. Amocholoes, you are a clever and funny man, and I hope you find happiness. Your witty remarks are always very amusing and flattering, sometimes, too!). SilentProphet, let's keep lifting and bulking up, and maybe someday we can all look like Gumaro and Prodigal Son! Angelgail, best of luck to you with your child. I know you'll be a great mother and you'll make your son/daughter extremely proud of you  . AprilEtheral, I hope you can overcome your problems. I know you can stop drinking, because I saw you do it for a little while, and I think you're doing much better, now. I hope all is well. Little Miss Scare All, you deserve someone great and I hope you find him, because you don't deserve anything shy of that, so don't settle for it :hug. Thunder and Becky, you are wonderful people, and a beautiful couple. I wish you both the best in the future and I hope you both find happiness with each other :kiss. 

This is a beautiful community of people, and I consider myself lucky to be a part of it. This is not at all a goodbye to anyone, since I'll definitely be posting here and lurking around, but I probably won't be as active. I'll be keeping myself busy with studies and whatnot. I need to concentrate much more next year, but mark my words, I'll be back and forth from time to time. I'm studying pre-med and psychology for the next 4 years, and then hoping to go to med school and ultimately, becoming a psychiatrist. Come talk to me in 12 years and you'll get all the benzos you want! Only kidding. Take care of yourselves and try to enjoy life. It's short and needs to be appreciated to the fullest degree. Sometimes, it's harder for us to do that, but people DO get better. And people DO overcome difficulties and hardships, and then they DO love to live. But we can't love to live if we don't appreciate what we're doing, which is living. We need to be thankful that we're alive. 

:agree 

I've been volunteering at a psychiatric unit for the past couple days and the things I see and hear are horrible. 22 year olds coming in on heroin and trying to rip their hair out. A man, who during a psychotic episode, murdered his landlord thinking that she was the devil. Another man who at the age of 55, lives with his parents after being released from the state hospital and calls the hospital hotline about 7-8 times a day (for the past 4 years) with no recollection of doing so. People who try to kill themselves. People who even succeed. I see tragedy and melancholy. It makes me upset but it allows me to look at life through grateful eyes and thank God that I'm still here. Live strong everyday and learn to appreciate living. It might be hard and you might think that there's nothing to appreciate about it, but learn to forget about what society thinks and calls "appropriate". Confrom to your own life and enjoy it. Best of luck to everyone, and I'm sure I'll talk to you all soon.  

Warm regards and lots of love  ,

Luke


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

eloquently said. 

good luck in school!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Moving on*



gracie07 said:


> eloquently said.
> 
> good luck in school!


Thanks Gracie


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow man, I remember when you first came on here. Now you have almost 2000 more posts than I do! Good luck at Villanova, btw I might be visiting your school for a tour sometime this fall. Its cool you developed an interest in psychiatry, I've read your posts and seem very knowledgeable on the subject. I'm actually thinking about being a psychologist now. Those of you who get Speak Easy to give them all the benzos they want can then come to me for some therapy after, hahaha.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Yo, thanks. Nova's a sick school and it's a really comfortable environment, too. I'm psyched to start and I'll let you know how it is if you're interested in going there. Good luck senior year and enjoy it as much as possible


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the name check, and the meds advice over the months! Glad you're moving onto something bigger and brighter, I'll look out for a new psych MD hitting up all the bestsellers lists!

Good luck with it and catch you online sometime!

Ross


----------

